# An exercise in racism



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Thought up a little scenario and I figured I'd share and ask you if it is racist or not racist.

Scenario:

You're a delivery guy. One of your stops is a business. As you walk up to the business you see an employee standing near the rolling door to what looks like a small warehouse. You walk up and ask _"Excuse me, I have a delivery for Martha Owani. Do you know where she is?"_ The guy answers saying _"oh you mean the tree climber? Yeah she's right over there"_. He then points to a Filipina lady standing 50 yards away.

The question is, was what the guy said racist or not racist. Please give your answer and then tell us why you chose that way.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Racism requires bigotry in my book.
Stereotyping is NOT racist, unless it exposes bigotry.

For example:
A joke about a black man not being able to swim can be funny.
A joke about a black man drowning because of his inability to swim is racist.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

@Kauboy seems to make a good point.

If it's poking fun it's not racism. That would be if it's deemed fun on the one speaking, AND the one hearing.

For example. If I called members from the south on this forum "Rebels", I would be poking fun, and I think most here would assume that and not think I was bigoted. Just like if they called me a "Yankee". In another context, the use of "Rebel" or "Yankee' could be degrading.

The same analogy could be used with the terms "******" and "honky". I've had black friends and we would trade those terms freely as poking fun at each other. Strangers would not see it that way.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Martha is an arborist. Case closed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Q. What does a bike and a black man have in common?
A. They both need chains to work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The following conversation took place after a recently deceased Pakistani man knocked on the gates of Heaven for about 5 minutes.

St. Peter: “What do you want? ”
Pakistani man: “I’m here for Jesus.”
St. Peter: “Jesus, your taxi’s here!! “


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Really love my 19th century gold pocket watch. My Jewish grandfather sold it to me on his deathbed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The following conversation took place in school.

Teacher: So we are all descended from Adam and Eve.
Young kid: My dad says we came from apes.
Teacher: That’s probably true for your family Abdul.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you call a Chinese man who likes to eat soup with chopsticks?

Yuan Dum Fuk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Q. Why are most pills white?
A. Because they work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Recently starting going to a French self-defense class. I can’t believe how tiring it is. I’ve never done so much running in all my life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Q: What is Mexico’s favorite sport.
A: Cross-country.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What do black men do after sex?
About 15 years to life.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Had a beard growing competition over the weekend with one of my Indian friends from work.
She won.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Racism is such a stupid thing. Why can’t humans and black people just learn to get along?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Moved to China last week and I think I’ve got a female stalker.
I’ve seen her about a ten million times already today.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How do you kill a hundred flies in one hit?
Hit a African child with a shovel!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The following conversion took place in a Polish church.

Polish Man: I want to divorce my wife.
Priest: Why my son?
Polish Man: I think she is trying to kill me.
Priest: What makes you say this?
Polish Man: I found polish remover in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My Korean girlfriend made a pie from Scratch this weekend. I’m gonna miss that dog.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What’s the difference between an Irish wedding and an Irish funeral?

One less drunk.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nobody appreciates the funny papers these days. 

The world is full of sensitive whiners and those intimidated by them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

:vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> How do you kill a hundred flies in one hit?
> Hit a African child with a shovel!


^^ For the win! ^^


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> @Kauboy seems to make a good point.
> 
> If it's poking fun it's not racism. That would be if it's deemed fun on the one speaking, AND the one hearing.
> 
> ...


I like honky tonks, and honky tonk women.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I like honky tonks, and honky tonk women.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Omg I can’t stop laughing. Good ones!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Some of these verge on that "exposing bigotry" notion I was talking about.

Just sayin...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I personally think society was better off when we were free to laugh at whatever was said or printed....if we wanted to.
Over-the-top humor is not just reserved or targeted at blacks.
Listen to Don Rickles...
Listen to Red Foxx...
Listen to Sam Kinison...
Listen to Richard Pryor...
Listen to Dave Chappelle...
Listen to Katt Williams....

These are/were some funny people. I used to have to hold my stomach because it hurt so much from laughing when listening to Pryor.

From what I have read over the years, today's comedians are pretty upset they cannot even play colleges or some clubs because they are considered too risque. Jerry Seinfeld is too risque?

Stereotyping someone(s) and making a joke over that stereotype is different than being a racist or bigot. I seriously doubt Sammy Davis Jr thought Don Rickles was either, and vice-versa.

IMO, this political correctness over jokes, like most PC issues...has gone way too far.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

I remember the tv show "All in the Family" he made fun of all people and we all enjoyed it. You couldn't have a show like that today due to political correctness which is at a pandemic level now.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Some of these verge on that "exposing bigotry" notion I was talking about.
> 
> Just sayin...


 @Kauboy

You know I think you are one of the smartest and best all around Patriots that most of us know! But if memory serves you're also a bit younger than me. And like it or not, the Educational System that you grew up in was different than the time I was in school, things really changed in that time span.

But the real point of these jokes is the Net Affect of Humor that they have. Humor is often best when it is TRUE! And some of these jokes are funny, real funny because they are for the most part, TRUE!

I'll not debate you on the fact that today, they are considered "on the verge of exposing bigotry" because you're the last MOFO I want to debate with (you're a helluva lot smarter than me, you smarty pants you!:vs_mad: )

But if you really think about the jokes, they're just a little bit funny and probably made you at least chuckle a bit, right? C'mon, admit it! :vs_blush:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> @*Kauboy*
> 
> 
> You know I think you are one of the smartest and best all around Patriots that most of us know! But if memory serves you're also a bit younger than me. And like it or not, the Educational System that you grew up in was different than the time I was in school, things really changed in that time span.
> ...


I laughed at quite a few.
But some... some only received a raised eyebrow.
There's a line. Comedians, and jokes in general, are best when they walk right on that line.
When the line is crossed too often, or for poor reasons, respect is lost.

That said:
"Everyone's a little bit racist"


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I’m tired of hearing about racism every f*cking day. Jebus!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joe said:


> I remember the tv show "All in the Family" he made fun of all people and we all enjoyed it. You couldn't have a show like that today due to political correctness which is at a pandemic level now.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

KUSA said:


> I'm tired of hearing about racism every f*cking day. Jebus!


No kidding. Before all this "Trump is a racist" stuff started, I can't remember the last time I saw or heard something slightly racist... much less overtly. Seemed to me every American of every creed and color was enjoying the benefits of our great nation. Silly me... I thought we were getting along just fine.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

No way you could make THIS movie today. And like "All in the Family" it made FUN of racism.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

When will people recognize that there are differences between races? Big F'n Deal! Blacks tend to do well with sports and dancing and stuff. Thats fine. Whites tend to do better with technical jobs. Fine. Women tend to do well with child rearing and redundant jobs. Also fine. But as long as everybody keeps feeding into the Demtard media racial BS that has been part of our society for over a half century then we will keep having problems. Dam, everybody quit being a victim and get with the program.

Divide and conquer. NWO's battle plan.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> But as long as everybody keeps feeding into the Demtard media racial BS that has been part of our society for over a half century *then we will keep having problems*.


That's the plan.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m old enough that I remember when you were a mick, a ****/***, a **** or a spook/shine and no one got bent out of shape. (I’m a mick). I don’t remember the N word being used much unless they were really bad. 

Little story to highlight that...

My NYPD father was walking down the street and his partner was a few step in back of him. A kid said to my dad.. “shine mister”.. my dad pointed with his thumb over his shoulder and said “right in back of me”. Johnny, my dads black partner for over a decade, belted my dad on the back of the head and they all laughed. Johnny and my dad would have died for each other (and almost did, making the front page of the NYT... when it was a real paper).

Today we have a bunch of piss ant spoiled pansy asses who get bent out of shape with a name and need a freaking safe space to hide. Yeah.. obviously the “stand in the corner” generation has more issues than the “whip your ass” generation.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

[video]https://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/black-people-doing-what-they-do-best-acting-like-monkeys/81383526/[/video]


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

StratMaster said:


> No kidding. Before all this "Trump is a racist" stuff started, I can't remember the last time I saw or heard something slightly racist... much less overtly. Seemed to me every American of every creed and color was enjoying the benefits of our great nation. Silly me... I thought we were getting along just fine.


We were, but there was always an underlying problem I didn't realize until recently. And that's that I'm betting every black child from a very young age is taught, probably by their own family, that every white person hates them. Whether we do or not, and most do not, doesn't matter - it's what they have grown to believe and expect to find, across the board, everywhere and from everyone. Morgan Freeman has it right. He said "You want to end racism? Quit talking about it."

Of course others have a different agenda. Do you recall how the "Trump is racist" thing started? It's the only thing that still pisses me off. During the Charlotte protests 3 years ago, Trump was giving an interview about removing the Confederate flag and other Southern symbols and he said that there were good points on each side, that there were fine people on each side of the debate. MSM played an edited audio of that portion of his statement, from earlier that day, while showing video of neo-nazi punks marching later that night, and said that Trump said there were fine people on the Nazi side. Total fabrication. It was enough of a ball to take and run with though and Trump's been a "racist" ever since. That bull s*** Charlotte story even made it into Joe's speech last night, and it's the first time I ever threw anything at the TV.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I wouldn't care what race you were from if you're an honest God fearing neighbor, I'd be happy to have you nearby.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> I wouldn't care what race you were from if you're an honest God fearing neighbor, I'd be happy to have you nearby.


Lately, I think the best neighbors would be the mixed race family that you see on damn near every commercial. They look nice and they eat cereal, their clothes are clean, they have a dog, usually an Australian Shepherd, and the mom has that soft frizzy hair and slim figure that looks good in jeans.
And love their SUV Mini Van Hybrid!

They look like the best neighbors EVER!

:vs_blush:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I said it before and I’ll say it again. You keep calling me a racist and treating me like one, and sooner or later I will start acting like one. If these people want a country full of racists, just keep this bullshit up.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A friend of mine cracked me up the other day. He referred to a Planned Parenthood Abortion Clinic as a "Crime Stoppers"!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What did the little illegal mexican boy get for Christmas? 

My bike.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A ghetto black guy, an illegal mexican and a jihad islamist jump off a building, who wins?


Society.




Thank you very much, and don't forget to tip your waitress and bartenders! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again. You keep calling me a racist and treating me like one, and sooner or later I will start acting like one. If these people want a country full of racists, just keep this bullshit up.


Amen.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> We were, but there was always an underlying problem I didn't realize until recently. And that's that I'm betting every black child from a very young age is taught, probably by their own family, that every white person hates them. Whether we do or not, and most do not, doesn't matter - it's what they have grown to believe and expect to find, across the board, everywhere and from everyone. Morgan Freeman has it right. He said "You want to end racism? Quit talking about it."
> 
> Of course others have a different agenda. Do you recall how the "Trump is racist" thing started? It's the only thing that still pisses me off. During the Charlotte protests 3 years ago, Trump was giving an interview about removing the Confederate flag and other Southern symbols and he said that there were good points on each side, that there were fine people on each side of the debate. MSM played an edited audio of that portion of his statement, from earlier that day, while showing video of neo-nazi punks marching later that night, and said that Trump said there were fine people on the Nazi side. Total fabrication. It was enough of a ball to take and run with though and Trump's been a "racist" ever since. That bull s*** Charlotte story even made it into Joe's speech last night, and it's the first time I ever threw anything at the TV.


The race card was made into a billboard during the 8 years of destruction under the Obummers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The more they push equality the more they divide and it is most definitely the socialist agenda. First divide, then conquer, then paint all the sheep white. 

Being equal should mean everyone will have equal chance at f-----g it up. 

The reality is that life ain't fair, never has been, never will be. There will always be this group and that group, a them and us, the haves and the have nots, the rulers, and the ruled. It is humane nature, it is nature itself. Get the f--k over it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> The more they push equality the more they divide and it is most definitely the socialist agenda. First divide, then conquer, then paint all the sheep white.
> 
> Being equal should mean everyone will have equal chance at f-----g it up.
> 
> The reality is that life ain't fair, never has been, never will be. There will always be this group and that group, a them and us, the haves and the have nots, the rulers, and the ruled. It is humane nature, it is nature itself. Get the f--k over it.


Been that way since man started walking upright. The attempts to change human nature have failed miserably.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> We were, but there was always an underlying problem I didn't realize until recently. And that's that I'm betting every black child from a very young age is taught, probably by their own family, that every white person hates them. Whether we do or not, and most do not, doesn't matter - it's what they have grown to believe and expect to find, across the board, everywhere and from everyone.


I know this is true for many medium sized to large cities. Generational Welfare of black people has caused much of this. The mother's and grandmothers are obviously left alone to care for the best they can, the offspring that they produce with vagrant black men.

Many are pissed off about their situation; living in tax payer funded shit hole housing, welfare checks, food stamps, crappy crime ridden neighborhoods etc etc etc. So what do these women say to their children? Well they can't admit that they made a mistake so they point the finger at "The Man".

Well, "The Man" is usually the landlord, the social worker, the man who owns the grocery store that doesn't accept thier credit, the man who reposses their car because they can't pay etc etc etc.

And "The Man" is usually a White Man.

Shits been going on for nearly 60 years and at an average age for giving first child births is approaching 15 years old, the women of the black ghetto have been blaming "The Man" for 5 generations now.

I can tell you this, I have employed approximately 40 black men in my career. Only about 5 of them were honorable, hardworking, respectful, studious and ambitious. The rest of them were criminal, lazy, dishonest, undisciplined, weak minded liars and inherently hated "The Man".

Even though "The Man" (ME!) invested time, money, and resources to give them an opportunity, only for them to be too stupid and hateful to seize the opportunity.

The simple act of showing up on time was the most difficult of task for 85% of black employees that I had. Telling the truth was next to impossible. The probability of these men to show discipline and restraint in a stressful situation was about 25% at best. Problem solving was no where close to 50%...and I'm not talking about difficult stuff. Simple Decision Making Processes were too difficult for 85% of them. And willful sabatoge of their lives, careers and relationships was rampant.

Incest/Genetics? Cultural Brainwashing? Or simply lacking of brain cell function? Hell, I don't know, but I will tell you this, it has gotten worse, not better over the past 40 years or so.

FUBAR


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Been that way since man started walking upright. The attempts to change human nature have failed miserably.


All this bull shit isn't about fairness and equality at all, it's about gaining power, and then keeping it.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

There is some controversy over whether LBJ ever said this. I personally believe he had it in him to say it.
Regardless if he did or didn't, The Great Society legislation of 1964 was the start of the race to the bottom.
Before that, though blacks had it tough, they had a strong family unit. The legislation changed all that...for everyone. Why stick around and be a father when Uncle Sam will take care of things?

If there ever is an honest writing of history in 100-200 years, it will show the negative affects of cradle to grave entitlements. It will show the modern plantation, where blacks aren't used for labor but for votes.

The democrats are the plantation owners and other race-baiters like Obama, Sharpton, Jackson are the overseers. They get paid very well to keep the black man down and keep resentment high.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

So....knowing all this, we have corporate sponsors like Goodyear, Comcast, assorted big banks, Verizon and Amazon...promoting blm...an admitted marxist organization.

It just boggles my mind. With that said, it doesn't matter to "them" how upset I am or how wrong it is because they are fully aware I'll be out of the way in a historical blink of an eye. Then, they can continue to mold the younger good sheeple. The ones they've indoctrinated the last 20+ years.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Isn't it odd, the same ones supporting blm are the same ones boarded up.

This was only a few days ago in downtown Manhattan.

It looks like they are making an apocalypse movie.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Shit gets real when yu have to drive into the rural areas and buy shit...and then people start to look at you in a stereotypical way.

Stereotyping is not illegal...its human nature......and its really uncomfortable.....and dangerous.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

It doesn't matter what you think is racist, anything, ANYTHING that white people say about those who have ancestors from Africa will be considered racist.
Look at the guy in cleavland that refereed to Ms. Kamel Hairs as colored, he got fired. But the C in NAACP is for "colored". So WTF ?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Shit gets real when yu have to drive into the rural areas and buy shit...and then people start to look at you in a stereotypical way.
> 
> Stereotyping is not illegal...its human nature......and its really uncomfortable.....and dangerous.


I get that look when I take my kid to one doctors office,

the scum hangs around outside and they give you a constant Eye F"K.

That place is where I carry a Sig 228 and a G23 plus a 642 all at one time,

kid has her G17 and 442.

I will admit that I am somewhat of a racist,

my first encounter with the "others" was the 1965 Watts riots,

THAT formed my opinion where previously had none at all.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Demitri.14 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think is racist, anything, ANYTHING that white people say about those who have ancestors from Africa will be considered racist.
> Look at the guy in cleavland that refereed to Ms. Camel Hairs as colored, he got fired. Now the C in NAACP is for "colored". So WTF ?


truth is..individual thought is not illegal....individual assessment of threat is lawful.... individual accountability for actions is mandated and individual souls are judged.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> I get that look when I take my kid to one doctors office,
> 
> the scum hangs around outside and they give you a constant Eye F"K.
> 
> ...


I'm not a racist...I'm a pragmatist....who is probable to hurt me? and how will I react....I don't like fat chicks, or black chicks....discrimination is lawful and legal....racism is not discrimination....discrimination is not racism


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

**** sapiens, like all other animals on planet earth are mistrusting of another animal that is different. I feel pretty certain **** sapiens was distrustful of the Neanderthal, who in turn was distrustful of **** sapiens. The early explorers felt the same way about the Indians, both native American and the "east variety" and vice-versa. The first "white man" to set foot on Japanese soil didn't trust the Asian and vice versa.
It's the nature of things.

Yup, all sorts of things can and were done to gain trust. Some of it worked, some of it still hasn't...these many, many years later.

I can't sit here and type that all of it is warranted because that would be an exaggeration. But I can sit here and say that when stereotypes prove true time and again, it becomes very difficult to change thoughts that are *hardwired *into our brains...our very makeup as animals. It becomes even more difficult when you are on this earth 65 years, have paid pretty close attention to sociology and witness one group seemingly not content with equality...it's never good enough.

The groups that have behaved normally over the years are welcomed into society. They become important parts of that society. Mistrust is not rampant.

What bothers me the most is what I see happening today. That the whole of society is being forced to come down to the level of the group that never really seems to fit in generally. This is dangerous territory for the health and well-being of our planet.

BTW...if anyone ever tells you they don't have a racist bone in their body....they are lying to you.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I know this is true for many medium sized to large cities. Generational Welfare of black people has caused much of this. The mother's and grandmothers are obviously left alone to care for the best they can, the offspring that they produce with vagrant black men.
> 
> Many are pissed off about their situation; living in tax payer funded shit hole housing, welfare checks, food stamps, crappy crime ridden neighborhoods etc etc etc. So what do these women say to their children? Well they can't admit that they made a mistake so they point the finger at "The Man".
> 
> ...


Slip's generational summary of an overwhelming majority of the black race is dead on. My experiences hiring and employing black males unfortunately, match his.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Slip's generational summary of an overwhelming majority of the black race is dead on. My experiences hiring and employing black males unfortunately, match his.


We did not hire any black males, none ever showed up looking for a job of any sort.

We did however, hired a bunch of black females all at once, all quit before the end of the first week!!!

Then they had the audacity to try and collect unemployment out of the company!

At a Large company I worked for, they hired about a thousand workers for production jobs on a government contract.

There were no black men or women that applied for the jobs. There were only two genders back then.

Plenty of Pols, Irish, Swedes, Fins, Italians and Hispanics, but no blacks.

I, in my lifetime have never worked with any black people except in the army.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Racism is not about what you said or did not say. It is about how a person choose to react to it. There fore you are always racist to some. No madder what you say or do. Even by saying nothing you can still be singled out.
Kamala Harris stakes her claim to fame on being black a person of color. But a radio announcer refers to her as colored and get fired. You can not win this one.

https://www.bet.com/news/national/2020/08/21/kamala-harris-radio-host-fired.html


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't get it. She's Indian and Jamaican. Is everyone who has dark skin supposed to be labeled as black?

People from south america?

Asian people?

People from India?


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

SOCOM42;2034113That place is where I carry a Sig 228
[/QUOTE said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but why did Sig move away from this wonderful firearm? I LOVE the 228, the trigger was phenomenal and it was a perfect balance of weight, size and caliber. They used to offer so many variants of the 226, 229 and 220 etc. Now all they offer is a token few choices with the very expensive Legion. I love Sig but I am not a fan of the polymers.
> 
> Sig you are not Glock, go back to doing what you do well!
> 
> /rant off


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't get it. She's Indian and Jamaican. Is everyone who has dark skin supposed to be labeled as black?
> 
> People from south america?
> 
> ...


 If they choose to be. Or they choose to be indian or any else they choose . It is up to you to get it right.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm moving to Canada for 7 years then coming back and identifying as a black, hispanic, disabled, lgbtgcxwyxdty (sp), muslim transgender.

I'm going for all the percs.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't get it. She's Indian and Jamaican. Is everyone who has dark skin supposed to be labeled as black?
> 
> People from south america?
> 
> ...


It gets votes for her and Creepy Joe. That's all that matters to her.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Slip's generational summary of an overwhelming majority of the black race is dead on. My experiences hiring and employing black males unfortunately, match his.


And @A Watchman has hired and employed way more black males than I.

And like I said, its gotten worse and worse over the years...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but why did Sig move away from this wonderful firearm?


Market changes.



NewRiverGeorge said:


> I LOVE the 228, the trigger was phenomenal and it was a perfect balance of weight, size and caliber. They used to offer so many variants of the 226, 229 and 220 etc. Now all they offer is a token few choices with the very expensive Legion.


The 229 is a vastly improved version of the 228. The 228 is obsolete.



NewRiverGeorge said:


> I love Sig but I am not a fan of the polymers.


That being the case, you have several variants of the classic models. They will last you forever. Enjoy.



NewRiverGeorge said:


> Sig you are not Glock, go back to doing what you do well!
> 
> /rant off


Sig does everything well. I need to pick up a Cross Rifle now.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't get it. She's Indian and Jamaican. Is everyone who has dark skin supposed to be labeled as black?
> 
> People from south america?
> 
> ...


Family also had a lot of slaves


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Family also had a lot of slaves


200


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> 200


That would be 200 more than my family ever had.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> Not to hijack a thread, but why did Sig move away from this wonderful firearm? I LOVE the 228, the trigger was phenomenal and it was a perfect balance of weight, size and caliber. They used to offer so many variants of the 226, 229 and 220 etc. Now all they offer is a token few choices with the very expensive Legion. I love Sig but I am not a fan of the polymers.
> 
> Sig you are not Glock, go back to doing what you do well!
> 
> /rant off


Simpy put, they did it for the MONEY! Secondly to compete with the other plastic makers.

Plastic guns cost cost 60%-70% less to build, more profits, did not see any price drop did you???

I carry 226 mags for it, both 15 and 20 rounders when needed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Slip's generational summary of an overwhelming majority of the black race is dead on. My experiences hiring and employing black males unfortunately, match his.


Mine as well. For every one that sticks and makes a contribution, there are 10 who should not have been hired in the first place if not for the sake of giving them a chance, not to mention the ones that can't even make it through the initial interview.

We have them coming in with their pants hanging around their knees and their underwear pulled up to their armpits applying for field work. Nose rings, tattoos, in all manor of dress that is usually nowhere close to appropriate for a job interview. You can tell just by looking at these morons they have never had a hard days work in their life. Field work is a tough job that demands long hours in the Texas heat and it is dangerous, if you can't figure out how to put your freakin underwear on and pull your pants up, then maybe this job is just a freakin tad outside of your abilities.

It hasn't gotten better over the years, it has gotten much worse and will continue. I think our old buddy @Slippy has it exactly right.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> The early explorers felt the same way about the Indians, both native American and the "east variety" and vice-versa. The first "white man" to set foot on Japanese soil didn't trust the Asian and vice versa.
> It's the nature of things.


Wait, Huh? ................. Ohhhhh, you mean Feather heads, dots, Japs, and ******. :vs_lol:.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Wait, Huh? ................. Ohhhhh, you mean Feather heads, dots, Japs, and ******. :vs_lol:.


And ***********. "Get off my lawn"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't have any problems with ************, japs or ****** around here, there are none!

M1's abound here! Bucked tooth rodent control.

Just a bunch of libtard assholes that have moved into the town over the last 40 years.

Those clowns are more of a problem than all the orientals could ever be.


----------

